# Prayers For Calm



## CalmSeeker (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear all,
I am 23, and I have noticed in many times in my life iv dealt with alot of anxiety! 
I always believed in prayer...yet I don't understand Punjabi so I usually read translations to understand gurbani.
I have uncut hair and yet I do sometimes go through phases where I feel religion shouldn't be there... I believe in one god...sometimes I think religion splits up the human race. And I go by living trying to be a good person.
Reading on Sikh history I feel more content that this is more a way of life we are taught by our gurus rather than a religion with rituals.
My anxiety levels have been very high for the last few years... I would like to try reciting gurbani everyday... On stressful days I have done alot of dukh bhanjani sahib. Today I did rehras after ages and sat and understood the meaning and u feel calmer. I would like suggestions on what my prayer regime should be... I am going to try wake up at 6am to do japji sahib. Is there and other prayer I can do for anxiety? I have my mala with me and say waheguru as often as I remember through the day aswell as aukhi Kari path. Any suggestions for my journey to achieving oneness with god? 
I do twin heart meditation often in which we ask for divine power from god, plus it includes a prayer by st. Francis of Assisi... I recently did a pranic healing class. I'd really like to be an emotionally stronger individual and I'd like to learn how to handle my emotions. I am open to suggestions. Thank you


----------



## Ishna (Apr 17, 2013)

Related thread: http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/questions-and-answers/33675-gurbani-to-combat-anxiety-stress.html


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Apr 17, 2013)

> Any suggestions for my journey to achieving oneness with god?



I suggest you try not to rid yourself of anxiety but journey with her.


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Apr 18, 2013)

CalmSeeker said:


> Dear all,
> I am 23, and I have noticed in many times in my life iv dealt with alot of anxiety!
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Calmseeker,
Nice to know that you have developed an urge for attaining peace. Real  peace is attained only when you are one with Him. To be one with Him;  you have to shed your desires and attractions for material world. To get  detached from material world you have to keep off your thought process  from worldly desires and attachments and attach to Him. To attach to Him  reciting His name is the best. If you are all the time attached to Him  the question of any other attachment does not arise. It gives you the  desired peace as well. However reciting all the time cannot be done  until you have relieved your self from other attachments and did  recitation. you have adopted a right path to this direction and adopted  the first step i.e., Path of Gurbani. it helps to get knowledge of  meditating on God as well if you study Gurbani along with path for the  purpose of understanding Gurbani. Japuji is the first bani which every  learner starts with. It has wealth of information as to how you get  detached from world and attached to God. nam Simran is the best source  where you are detached from the world and attached to Him. Path; Japna,  Simrana, Meditation; merging are the next step which you get to follow  sooner. remaining merged with Him is the ultimate state of peace; there  is no anxiety; no worry; it is all ecstasy; all pleasant.
Dr D S Grewal


----------



## arshdeep88 (Apr 19, 2013)

when i feel such i just remind myself with this shabad and try finding answers to the question from within
*"Bande Khoj Dil Har Roj Na Phir Pareshani Maaye*"

we all go through such situation sometimes 
dont read scriptures just to feed ur ego or make urself content ,that would be false and lie,instead go with the truth
instead try finding the answers from within,its ok to be in pain and anxiety sometimes but remember to battle it out the situation
its sometimes better to relate with the pain and anxities ,sometimes they leads us to answers 
i can tell a lot about my experience and things to do and not to
but in short will only ask you to try looking for the deep hidden message in the shabad i mentioned,it helps me ,might help you out of anxiety my brother 


Eh jo dunia ..Bande khoj Dil har roj - YouTube

Rabh Rakha


----------



## Seeker2013 (Aug 9, 2015)

have you tried waking up at 5 am , taking a bath and reciting 'waheguru' and keenly listening it. Its called meditation


----------

